# 693 lb Tiger shark out of POC...



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

anyone seen this yet? on this FB page... http://www.facebook.com/Sharkpoc/


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That was a beautiful apex creature


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That's a lot of fish. Enjoy your 5K guys.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a fish, but I have mixed emotions here.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

bill said:


> That *was* a beautiful apex creature


Why are we still having kill tournaments? Especially with fish that are not used for food and/or reduced populations. Why not a red snapper tournament or Bermuda chub, barracuda, king mackerel, bonito, blue fish...


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I know it is a legal but in this day and age a shark kill tournament is troubling.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Must be a thrill of a lifetime. But I for one, I could not kill such a creature.
I once hooked and fought a huge blue marlin to the boat off Cairns Australia. 
The crew estimated 350 kilos, about 770 pounds. It was fantastic but the best part of the catch was the release. Even at that weight it was just a little over half the size of the world record. Why kill a fish that is only half grown.
Some have ask why I did not have it mounted. Two reasons, I never saw a fish mount that looked realistic plus I did not own a wall to hang it on at the time.
Ist be getting mushy in my old age. So be it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sunbeam said:


> Must be a thrill of a lifetime. But I for one, I could not kill such a creature.
> 
> I must be getting mushy in my old age. So be it.


I'm with you, Jerold... Old fish (and old men) only got a few years left in us. Cut us some slack and cut the line and let us have these last few years......:biggrin:


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I enjoyed watching blues swim away (after being carefully revived) a lot more than standing beside them hung up at the dock. However the latter paid better in big tournaments.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I agree about having no desire to kill a big shark, but would have 40 years ago.


Honest question because I don't know that much about them, but would the fish survive if you battled it close enough to cut the leader reasonably close to the hook? Some fish will fight to the death and not be revivable.


IMO, the people hosting the tournament are as responsible as the fishermen.


----------



## Weaselmender (Jun 21, 2016)

I have my killed share of sharks in the past, I still will if if is true record contender, or for food, or the release fails. Otherwise it is always C P R! The best thing of a shark catch is seeing it swim off free and strong!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Tiger shark 20 miles from Free Port. Beautiful creature!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Never seen one as a mount. Be kind of cool. 

Think I'm done putting critters on the wall though.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

When I lived and worked in Singapore I spent lots of time on the harbor.
I would see the Taiwanese tuna boats come into the ship chandler docks for fuel, supplies and to sell their shark fins. Some would have two or three "clotheslines" stretched from the pilot house to the foremast with hundreds of shark fins and tails hanging on them. Shark fin soup is the cure for everything in the Chinese culture. During certain times of the year there would be a dozen boat a day at the dock.
There are no telling how many animals and fish the Chinese and their unusual customs have put on the endangered list i.e. Rhino horn. velvet deer antler, all types of ivory, shark fin etc.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> When I lived and worked in Singapore I spent lots of time on the harbor.
> I would see the Taiwanese tuna boats come into the ship chandler docks for fuel, supplies and to sell their shark fins. Some would have two or three "clotheslines" stretched from the pilot house to the foremast with hundreds of shark fins and tails hanging on them. Shark fin soup is the cure for everything in the Chinese culture. During certain times of the year there would be a dozen boat a day at the dock.
> There are no telling how many animals and fish the Chinese and their unusual customs have put on the endangered list i.e. Rhino horn. velvet deer antler, all types of ivory, shark fin etc.


Not to change the subject...but did you ever run into Birdâ€™s Nest Soup?

Apparently itâ€™s made from bird spit that a local bird uses to build nests....and itâ€™s supposed to be another cure all of some nature (probably noted to give you a bigger wang lol).

Ate some in Beijing....nasty jelly consistency...and I understand it costs a chunk of $$$.

As for the shark...I woulda turned it loose...and pray I never see one diving!


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

Bird said:


> Why are we still having kill tournaments? Especially with fish that are not used for food and/or reduced populations. Why not a red snapper tournament or Bermuda chub, barracuda, king mackerel, bonito, blue fish...


all of this

Seems a colossal waste to kill that fish.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I bet they drank their drinks with plastic straws too.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Seen a really big tiger under one of the shrimp boats out of POC week ago Friday in 240 ft. More impressive swimming than hanging.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I make a point of not badgering anyone for keeping a legal fish. But killing big predators just for pictures really strains that philosophy.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> I make a point of not badgering anyone for keeping a legal fish. But killing big predators just for pictures really strains that philosophy.


Kinda like poco and the other big marlin kill tourneys?? Its legal... nice catch!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Killing a shark doesn't bother me one bit so why should it bother anyone other than tree huggers an snow flakes?


It's a shark and if you fish then you know there are plenty out there to take its place.


TH


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Trouthunter said:


> Killing a shark doesn't bother me one bit so why should it bother anyone other than tree huggers an snow flakes?
> 
> It's a shark and if you fish then you know there are plenty out there to take its place.
> 
> TH


I agree with you on most stuff. Really, this is the first time I can think of where I sort of diverge.

There are plenty of tarpon out there, too. But I still hate to see people haul them in and hang them for a picture, and then throw them away. One fish isn't going to make a difference, but those big tigers rarely get eaten from what I've witnessed. A mako is a fine eating fish, and they usually don't go to waste.

If someone wants to keep an 8 lb. trout to eat, I say "Nice catch." Even if it's their personal best and they keep it whole to send to a taxidermist, I get it. But if they throw a big gafftop on the dock and let it dry out in the sun, just because they can? I guess it just seems unnecessary to me - and I'm no fan of gafftop.

The shark was legal, and it was worth 5,000 bucks to that team. I guess that's all that matters. "Nice catch."


----------



## Ole Seahuntress (Jun 7, 2018)

Good Lawd that's a huge Tiger Shark


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Shark*

Iâ€™m just here for the popcorn.......


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> When I lived and worked in Singapore I spent lots of time on the harbor.
> I would see the Taiwanese tuna boats come into the ship chandler docks for fuel, supplies and to sell their shark fins. Some would have two or three "clotheslines" stretched from the pilot house to the foremast with hundreds of shark fins and tails hanging on them. Shark fin soup is the cure for everything in the Chinese culture. During certain times of the year there would be a dozen boat a day at the dock.
> There are no telling how many animals and fish the Chinese and their unusual customs have put on the endangered list i.e. Rhino horn. velvet deer antler, all types of ivory, shark fin etc.


All that killin' for nothin' Sunbeam. Senseless killin'. Nothing was ever scientifically proven. Just folk lord BS pass down from the Ming, Ting, Dinga-Ling Dynasty. Just a blue little pill was all.

On the bright side, some of the Asian restaurant quit serving shark fin soup. The "Admiral" aka my wife is VERY active with this project.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Nothing wrong with wacking one from time to time those things have killed plenty I was trying to catch over the years. We generally let them go with some free piercing jewelry.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimij (Jan 30, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> Killing a shark doesn't bother me one bit so why should it bother anyone other than tree huggers an snow flakes?
> 
> It's a shark and if you fish then you know there are plenty out there to take its place.
> 
> TH


One thing for certain...
This same philosophy about wild feral hogs will get you in a world of @#$& with certain people on this forum


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> I agree with you on most stuff. Really, this is the first time I can think of where I sort of diverge.
> 
> There are plenty of tarpon out there, too. But I still hate to see people haul them in and hang them for a picture, and then throw them away. One fish isn't going to make a difference, but those big tigers rarely get eaten from what I've witnessed. A mako is a fine eating fish, and they usually don't go to waste.
> 
> ...


Do you have the same thoughts about a hardhead? :biggrin:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

freespool said:


> Nothing wrong with wacking one from time to time those things have killed plenty I was trying to catch over the years. We generally let them go with some free piercing jewelry.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No wonder they named their boy Long Duc Dong!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Killing a shark doesn't bother me one bit so why should it bother anyone other than tree huggers an snow flakes?
> 
> It's a shark and if you fish then you know there are plenty out there to take its place.
> 
> TH


I agree with this. I do believe it's against the rules here to bad-mouth a legal catch. Lot of hair splittin snowflake goin on here.:rotfl:


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm with gater-pass the popcorn, please.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Blackened tiger shark steak Yummy


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I guess it all depends on where you are in the world, and I don't know about shark populations around Texas waters. I do know that many parts of the Florida Keys are getting so over populated with sharks that it is changing where people fish. Many of the prime areas to fish for other game fish are so infested with shark that you cannot get a hooked fish to the boat without it being eaten by a shark. 

The sharks have learned to hang out in these spots and pick off anything that is on a hook and line because they are easy pickins. Most all sunken ships, prime spots on reefs, ledges, all have this problem. During high Tarpon season, more Tarpon are killed by Hammerheads eating hooked Tarpon than anything else.

I've fished the Keys for about 45 years now, and I think the sharks there are more plentiful now than any other time in that 45 years. If somebody wants to keep a legally caught shark in the Keys, I'll tip my hat to them. I could care less what they intend to do with it. That's their business, not mine.

My congratulations to the fisherman.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

mstrelectricman said:


> I agree with this. I do believe it's against the rules here to bad-mouth a legal catch. Lot of hair splittin snowflake goin on here.:rotfl:


Then by all means, report me.

It's pretty common knowledge that I do a lot of work with churches and non-profits feeding people. I've personally been involved three times when people donated giant sharks (two of them tigers). They usually haven't been kept cool enough, and they're nasty tasting at best. One got carted off for animal feed - the story was pigs, but I can't vouch for what they actually did with it. The other two got thrown away, and the organizations had to pay for an extra dumpster pickup. I've been consistent and clear that I don't ever have anything to say to someone who kills something and eats it.

I've been called a lot of things (more often anonymously than face to face), but the idea of being called "snowflake" sort of cracks me up. I think you must not have been paying attention. But if saying that I'm not a fan of killing something and throwing it in a dumpster offends you that much, fire away. I guess my dad raised me differently than yours.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

The tournament organizer/sponsors should work with food bank so that fish can be donated and not to be wasted.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

BullyARed said:


> The tournament organizer/sponsors should work with food bank so that fish can be donated and not to be wasted.


This isn't 1960's anymore. Like other guy said no need for kill tournaments these days. As far as eating goes, you could't pay me to eat that fish. If yah ever had bad shark you would agree. Doesn't even look like it was cut and bled due to being a weigh in tournament. I can imagine what it smells like from behind the keyboard, no thanks.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> Then by all means, report me.
> 
> It's pretty common knowledge that I do a lot of work with churches and non-profits feeding people. I've personally been involved three times when people donated giant sharks (two of them tigers). They usually haven't been kept cool enough, and they're nasty tasting at best. One got carted off for animal feed - the story was pigs, but I can't vouch for what they actually did with it. The other two got thrown away, and the organizations had to pay for an extra dumpster pickup. I've been consistent and clear that I don't ever have anything to say to someone who kills something and eats it.
> 
> I've been called a lot of things (more often anonymously than face to face), but the idea of being called "snowflake" sort of cracks me up. I think you must not have been paying attention. But if saying that I'm not a fan of killing something and throwing it in a dumpster offends you that much, fire away. I guess my dad raised me differently than yours.


To address your insults of an honest post...awe, nevermind. Just keep poundin those keys.
For all the good you do, Thank you from the recipients.
My main points where all true. Legal catch, leave it alone. Pretty freakin simple.

Btw, I don't kill sharks and unfortunately there are a LOT of em we have to deal with.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't think anyone was bashing the guy for his legal catch. It was more of why are kill tournaments still around. 


Side question, since many of these sharks are just dumped offshore or in landfills, why doesn't the TP&W rules about wasting fish cover this? Is it becasue it's a tournament or becasue these aren't considered "edible" fish?


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

FYI : It was caught on a Whaler â€¦.:biggrin:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

hurricane matt said:


> This isn't 1960's anymore. Like other guy said no need for kill tournaments these days. As far as eating goes, you could't pay me to eat that fish. If yah ever had bad shark you would agree. Doesn't even look like it was cut and bled due to being a weigh in tournament. I can imagine what it smells like from behind the keyboard, no thanks.


Grilled shark steak smells good when I type the keyboard! Just catch the fish, weight in , and dump them into the trash is just a waste of natural resource. You don't like it, but others do! So, fix the tournament so fish will not be wasted.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Chuck06R1 said:


> Side question, since many of these sharks are just dumped offshore or in landfills, why doesn't the TP&W rules about wasting fish cover this? Is it becasue it's a tournament or becasue these aren't considered "edible" fish?


I'm wondering the same thing. 
However, I can understand the weigh in, if you're bringing in a potential record breaker. I also understand you're not going to properly measure a fish that large from a boat. So that kind of makes it difficult to win prize money.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

I have a private fishing club group that started allowing CPR weigh-in for trout over 25", but only with at least one club member as witness. Photographs are preferred but not required. But we are all friends and trust each other within the honor system. 


To have a non-kill tournament for sharks or large billfish could not be for money. Too many cheaters in the world (who wouldn't know honor if it struck them in the head) and, there is no accurate way to measure and nearly no way to get an accurate weight for fish that big and potentially dangerous. Even with a docent for each boat, it would get down to a bunch of arguments and protests. That is not any fun at all.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

ReedA1691 said:


> I have a private fishing club group that started allowing CPR weigh-in for trout over 25", but only with at least one club member as witness. Photographs are preferred but not required. But we are all friends and trust each other within the honor system.
> 
> To have a non-kill tournament for sharks or large billfish could not be for money. Too many cheaters in the world (who wouldn't know honor if it struck them in the head) and, there is no accurate way to measure and nearly no way to get an accurate weight for fish that big and potentially dangerous. Even with a docent for each boat, it would get down to a bunch of arguments and protests. That is not any fun at all.


Measuring length and girth of a big shark like that would add to the challenge. :biggrin:


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah I'll pass on a urea steak off a shark that wasn't immediately gutted and then properly iced down! Makes me gag just thinking about it.


----------



## tugboatbill (Nov 14, 2017)

I agree with what seems to be most everybody, seems like such a shame to kill a fish like that.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

BullyARed said:


> The tournament organizer/sponsors should work with food bank so that fish can be donated and not to be wasted.


The meat from the tournament is donated. The Fishermans Chapel volunteers clean all the sharks and donate the fillets/steaks to shelters. The fish is not wasted.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Aggiechick said:


> The meat from the tournament is donated. The Fishermans Chapel volunteers clean all the sharks and donate the fillets/steaks to shelters. The fish is not wasted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Donâ€™t think I would want any of that fish.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Category5 said:


> Yeah I'll pass on a urea steak off a shark that wasn't immediately gutted and then properly iced down! Makes me gag just thinking about it.


 Ummm -Pee Pee marinaded fish. I'll pass as well


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

For $5000, I would happily keep my legally caught catch and delight in a bite of its well seasoned fried filet even that of a hardhead.

I just do not see many *real* people throwing away a five thousand dollar paycheck for the welfare of one fish.

If this legal catch bothers you, endeavor to change the law.

Otherwise, congratulate for their catch and earning $5000.


----------



## RedneckFishin (May 21, 2004)

had2reg said:


> For $5000, I would happily keep my legally caught catch and delight in a bite of its well seasoned fried filet even that of a hardhead.
> 
> I just do not see many *real* people throwing away a five thousand dollar paycheck for the welfare of one fish.
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

Giant fish! Some people get there thrill by hanging em high and getting their story on the news. While others dragging em back into the water to watch em swim off is the real magical moment. Beautiful specimen I just prefer to be #2























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I quit reading this thread - when people start barking at me, I have a habit of giving them the last word. But something happened that I thought was funny, so I thought I'd share. Within the span of 24 hours, I have a guy in the Jungle calling me a right wing extremist, and people up here calling me snowflake. 

Don't ever let anyone tell you that you can't be all things to all people.


----------



## pocfishin (Jan 22, 2006)

FYI

I certainly hope not:

"The meat from the tournament is donated. The Fishermans Chapel volunteers clean all the sharks and donate the fillets/steaks to shelters. The fish is not wasted."

The Department of State Health Services advises that women and children <12 *DO NOT EAT* any species of shark. Women past childbearing age and adult men *NO MORE THAN TWO MEALS PER MONTH*.

The Pastor of Fisherman's Chapel has been made aware of this advisory for at least the last several years and yet he appears to continue to ignore the advice.

http://www.dshs.state.tx.us/seafood/advisories-bans.aspx


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

What a waste of a fine shark...but imagine the built-up toxins in an apex predator of that size.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

IrishSharker said:


> Giant fish! Some people get there thrill by hanging em high and getting their story on the news. While others dragging em back into the water to watch em swim off is the real magical moment. Beautiful specimen I just prefer to be #2
> 
> View attachment 4332097
> View attachment 4332113
> ...


Good onya! While I generally cuss sharks, as they are a major PITA for us Tarpon fisherman, I've been thrilled to have a jumping mako on the end of my line and admire guys like you and Oz for catching and releasing these giants.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> I quit reading this thread - when people start barking at me, I have a habit of giving them the last word. But something happened that I thought was funny, so I thought I'd share. Within the span of 24 hours, I have a guy in the Jungle calling me a right wing extremist, and people up here calling me snowflake.
> 
> Don't ever let anyone tell you that you can't be all things to all people.


. I say we do a poll as to which one you really are... Iâ€™ll vote snowflake.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> . I say we do a poll as to which one you really are... Iâ€™ll vote snowflake.


Well you made me laugh, and that's not a bad way to end the day. I'm headed off to my safe space now. :biggrin:


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

What is right is not always legal, what is legal is not always right. I was always taught that killing anything is wrong unless you plan to eat it, or it is going to harm you and yours. These people weren't in the middle of a shark attack, and that meat is ruined ("donated" or not).


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

^^^ and many complained about the shark fin soup eaters. Hell at least they eat the fin!


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*shark*

Ha Ha I have watched this thread for days and bit my lip at some of the comments and replies....I was always told if you don't know about a subject you might just keep quite until you do know facts and don't react and respond with what you feel... Calling people names because your ill informed is pretty childish and makes you sound and look...Well you know. Here goes with the facts... All though some species of sharks are doing ok , most of those larger pelagic sharks species stocks are way down...Look it up; read about it ask a marine biologist they will all tell you the same thing... The bays and marshes are full of small sharks and females as they are pupping...Has been happening the same way for more yrs than we have been here. More people fishing more interaction,maybe. There is a million reasons there could be more sharks in those areas at a given time... They will eventually end up off shore and be the targets of longlines or gillnets in Mexico...Now back to the Larger pelagics . There are very few sharks that have bladders..Tigers,Hammers,Bulls don't... They pass urea threw their muscles, and out their skin... When they die or are killed it starts a process. All the urea in the fishes system builds in the muscle (meat) larger fish that are cleaned with in minutes and are put on ice are barley edible at best no matter what you do to the meat....Fish that are caught, left whole , drug to a weigh in on the back deck of a boat or in 80+ degree water could make someone extremely sick at best...I have been at several necropsy where you could hardly breath from all the ammonia in the tissue of the sharks...I have seen a large shark get buried to dispose of it and grass not grow for 4 yrs. in the spot it was buried... All though those fish may have been donated they will most likely end up in a dumpster some where. Maybe not all of it ,but the majority.. Not the same as the marlin in kill tournaments, as they are a more edible fish but just as sad none the less... It is not wrong to feel bad about a Tiger shark that does not live much longer than 12 yrs and does not even become sexually mature till 7 to 10 yrs of age get killed to hang on a pole.....Now before I get called names.. I was born a raised on the coast.. I have spent more hrs in a boat, inshore and offshore than most. I have caught many of large sharks from the beach and offshore. My biggest was 11'8''. and yes that big girl swam away. Saying that, some have not... I have been fishing saltwater my entire life.. Tagged hundreds of sharks,billfish and other species of fish.. If some of you intranet tough guys would like to know where this knowledge comes from ... lots of classroom hrs, lots of hrs in the lab and even more in the field ....I catch , clean and consume more fish and wild game than most.... Some people should look up the meaning of what they are calling others... may turn out they are the snowflake themselves... I hope I have helped enlighten some..Knowledge is king.. But I here ignorance is bliss... If you need references to look up info yourselves let me know...Till next time tight lines and catch em up. Oh and as many have said...just because its legal it does'nt make it right...open your eyes and see the bigger picture..


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> Ha Ha I have watched this thread for days and bit my lip at some of the comments and replies....I was always told if you don't know about a subject you might just keep quite until you do know facts and don't react and respond with what you feel... Calling people names because your ill informed is pretty childish and makes you sound and look...Well you know. Here goes with the facts... All though some species of sharks are doing ok , most of those larger pelagic sharks species stocks are way down...Look it up; read about it ask a marine biologist they will all tell you the same thing... The bays and marshes are full of small sharks and females as they are pupping...Has been happening the same way for more yrs than we have been here. More people fishing more interaction,maybe. There is a million reasons there could be more sharks in those areas at a given time... They will eventually end up off shore and be the targets of longlines or gillnets in Mexico...Now back to the Larger pelagics . There are very few sharks that have bladders..Tigers,Hammers,Bulls don't... They pass urea threw their muscles, and out their skin... When they die or are killed it starts a process. All the urea in the fishes system builds in the muscle (meat) larger fish that are cleaned with in minutes and are put on ice are barley edible at best no matter what you do to the meat....Fish that are caught, left whole , drug to a weigh in on the back deck of a boat or in 80+ degree water could make someone extremely sick at best...I have been at several necropsy where you could hardly breath from all the ammonia in the tissue of the sharks...I have seen a large shark get buried to dispose of it and grass not grow for 4 yrs. in the spot it was buried... All though those fish may have been donated they will most likely end up in a dumpster some where. Maybe not all of it ,but the majority.. Not the same as the marlin in kill tournaments, as they are a more edible fish but just as sad none the less... It is not wrong to feel bad about Tiger that does live much longer than 12 yrs and does even become sexually mature till 7 to 10 yrs of age get killed to hang on a pole.....Now before I get called names.. I was born a raised on the coast.. I have spent more hrs in a boat, inshore and offshore than most. I have caught many of large sharks from the beach. my biggest was 11'8''. yes that big girl swam away. Saying that some have not... I have been fishing saltwater my entire life.. Tagged hundreds of sharks,billfish and other species of fish.. If some of you intranet tough guys would like to know where this knowledge comes from ... lots of classroom hrs, lots of hrs in the lab and even more in the field ....I catch , clean and consume more fish and wild game than most.... Some people should look up the meaning of what they are calling others... may turn out they are the snowflake themselves... I hope I have helped enlighten some..Knowledge is king.. But I here ignorance is bliss... If you need references to look up info yourselves let me know...Till next time tight lines and catch em up. Oh and as many have said...just because its legal it does'nt make it right...open your eyes and see the bigger picture..


I'm guessing this post was pretty good, but **** try using paragraphs or something to be able to read it. My eye's hurt trying to get the point of that braggado.


----------

